# Inverted Google Apps



## RUJELUS22 (Aug 30, 2011)

Started checking this place out figured I would post my inverted apps here too.

They should work on any hdpi resolution device.

Original Post on XDA

Apps that are available right now are

Google+ 1.0.6
Google Voice 4.2.32
Android Market 3.1.3
Gmail 2.3.5
Google Talk 1.3
Translate 2.1
Google Quick Search Box 1.1.2.102588
Google Docs 1.0.16
Google Reader 1.0.1

http://www.rujelus22.com/evo


----------

